# New point and shoot required for 5k.



## kevz22 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'am planning to buy a point and shoot camera by december 25th. I have a budget of 5k max.and can be extended upto 5.5k if I can get a good deal. This will be my first camera and so you can consider me as a noob in this category. My requirements are:
Good image and video quality.
Good battery life- i want a camera that has li-ion batteries preferably.
4 or 5X optical zoom.
720p video recording with zoom.
Brand doesnt matter.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2011)

Canon A2200 is the perfect cam for you...it costs 5.9k in letsbuy.com check other sites if u find cheaper


----------



## kevz22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Sujoyp,but are there any other options for less than 5.5k??? I'll be buying it locally. How about Canon A1200?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2011)

Canon A1200 cost just Rs.100 less than A2200 and u will loose many features specially A1200 have AA cells


----------



## kevz22 (Dec 13, 2011)

The A1200 costs 5.3k in my city and A2200 about 5.8k!!! So should i still go with the A2200? And for how long can i record videos with a li-ion battery powered camera before the battery runs out?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

cant answer this video related question maybe NAC will know


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't see any big difference between A1200 and A2200 other than battery type and viewfinder in paper.

+ A1200 has viewfinder and uses AA batteries. (Since your budget is tight confirm with the dealer that you are getting charger and rechargeable batteries along with the camera, else you have to spend some more to buy them)
- If you are getting charger in the bundle, it will be basic mini charger charger. It takes long time to charge the batteries, say 12hrs while Li-on charger (A2200 uses Li-on) will charge battery in 2-3hrs.
- Both the cameras don't have IS. It's one of the major drawback. But in this price range and feature filled camera you can't ask more.
- Performance is very slow in A1200, don't know about A2200.

As far as battery life is concerned, Canon claims A1200 shoot 200 shots using Alkaline and 450 shots using NiMH while A2200 (Li-on) shoot 280 snaps. If you turn of the LCD and use viewfinder, probably you will get 1000+ snaps using NiMH (A1200). 

And how long a pair of NiMH batteries last shooting video???
It's just my guess. A1200 shoots approx 20% more snaps than my cam. So it should shoot 20% longer than mine which is about 85minutes (mine is 70 min). If you can use viewfinder to shoot videos, you may get longer battery life. While A2200 should shoot video for around 60 minutes may be more.

I don't see any huge + on A2200 in paper. It may score in performance, I am not sure. Those who are using or know about these cameras may comment...

You are gonna buy it from local dealer, right? You check these cameras image quality when buying. Take few snaps and check it.

Check these two models too... 
Olympus VG120 (Wider lens and more zoom) 
Panasonic S1 (This model has IS, but aperture is not as wide as Canon and smaller sensor)

Check image comparison of A1200 vs S1 here
Product Face-Offs Digital Cameras : Fujifilm FinePix X10, Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet, Pentax , Samsung NX200, - DigitalVersus

Compare the specification of all the four models here...
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic LS5 seems to be good as well... Check that too...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

I really feel that battery issue is a big one....specially when buying from local market...

If u r not getting rechargeable cell and charger free then it will cost you minimum Rs.800 for 12hr charger with cell and Rs.1200 for 2 or 4 hr charger with cell.

And  Li-on is soo much convenient and quick to charge.


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, when budget is too tight and if the camera doesn't come with rechargeable batteries and charger he has to pay more to get them. It should come with the camera, but I have a little doubt. He has to check before buying...

When I checked Panasonic S1 image quality, it's much better than Canon besides S1 has smaller sensor and the aperture is not as wide as Canon but comes with IS.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2011)

I donno if people consider Panasonic low end models...I have mostly seen people using Sony or canon in this range.
If OP can consider Panasonic then S1 can be a good choice


----------



## kevz22 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions and help guys. I bought the Olympus VG-110 from Reliance Digital for rs.4299 today. The reason for choosing this was that it came with li-ion batteries and satisfies almost all of my requirements except HD video recording. And also i saved 1k by buying this.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats...good that u r happy


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2011)

Good. Congrats...

Post some of your snaps here in this forum.

I thought you would be buying around Christmas or New year. But still you got better deal than flipkart. And good for you, that you have opted for Li-on.


----------



## kevz22 (Dec 16, 2011)

@nac
thank you
sure... But most of my pics are related to trains since i'am a railfan...


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2011)

It's alright. I shoot mostly sky and clouds. I don't go out much, so from my terrace I get to shoot clouds a lot. More than 95% of the snaps I have taken so far are from my house.

If you are living near by railway station you get to shoot trains a lot. Go on and post...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys how about giving some special effort to learn photography more...

If u sit at home u will have to wait for your subject...go out and find new subjects


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I should go out. That day will be like feast to an empty stomach


----------

